# Toyota Supra Mk IV celebrates 20 years



## DW News Hound (Aug 22, 2013)

A rare gathering of nearly 100 Supras met on Sunday to mark the mighty muscle car's 20th anniversary in style.

The Toyota Supra Owners Club hosted the birthday celebration, supported by Toyota GB, at the Heritage Motor Centre at Gaydon. The line-up ranged from cars in original UK specification to highly modified machines, including some of the finest examples in the country.
Supra's UK history began in 1982 with the arrival of the Celica Supra, although a first generation Supra had already been sold elsewhere in the world. The third generation reached Britain's shores in 1986, a thoroughbred super GT cruiser which Toyota developed to sit above the Celica range and compete towards the higher end of the sports car market.

The final model Supra, the Mk IV, was launched in the UK in 1993 to media acclaim as the fastest most powerful Supra ever. It delivered genuine supercar performance thanks to its twin-turbocharged 326bhp 3.0-litre six-cylinder engine and has lit up race tracks and drag strips ever since. A more detailed history of the Supra range can be found on the official Toyota Blog here: http://blog.toyota.co.uk/history-of-the-toyota-supra.

Supra owners have indulged in a considerable array of modifications to their vehicles with customisation kits and the option of tuning the 3JZE engine to more than 1,000bhp. This trend continues today with the Toyota GT86, for which a great range of personalisation options are available.

The club organized a Supra convoy to the museum and Toyota GB hosted a hog roast lunch. Owners were able to visit the museum's historic vehicle collection and take home a batch of commemorative Toyota Supra cupcakes.

For further information, please contact one of the following:


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Just gotta love supra's.One of my all time favourite cars.:thumb:


----------

